# I have Problems with Driver



## ManeshPatel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station 
Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
Thank you
Manesh Patel


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Dear Manesh,

Thank you for providing us with this feedback. It is of great concern that our drivers are most courteous and hospitable. You account will be credited for the charge and an additional 200 will be credited for you inconvenience. If you could also let us know:
Was the driver appropriately dressed?
Were there any foul odors?
Did he offer you beverage (e.g. Slurpee)?

Thank you for your time and please accept our most humble apologies.

fUber Customer Service
Travis Something


----------



## Brian St. Remy (Jan 17, 2016)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Even if the trunk had been empty, I doubt if the suitcases and your wife and children would have fit in there. Most cars do not have trunks that large.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Your Uber Pool is arriving. The driver will offer you curry and water that you can actually drink. Oh and there's no need to tip.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Dear Manesh,
> 
> Thank you for providing us with this feedback. It is of great concern that our drivers are most courteous and hospitable. You account will be credited for the charge and an additional 200 will be credited for you inconvenience. If you could also let us know:
> Was the driver appropriately dressed?
> ...


Dear Manesh,

Stepping in for Travis Something. A couple of additional questions so I can help you with your request. Did you actually think you could fit you, your wife, plus a couple of rug rats along with 3 suite cases in a Uber X class. Unfortunately, Uber X has such low rates, our drivers are forced to purchase small cheap vehicles and at times have to live out of there cars. Did you actually think a cheaper option is the best option.

I have followed up with the driver and he is one of those that drivers for Uber for 18 hours a day and sleeps in his vehicle because of these low rates and cheap passengers.

We will not be refunding your money as you have the option to order a Uber XL or SUV, but you decided on the cheapest option. Just to let you know, the XL option would have cost you the Rs. 60 so Uber has decided not to refund your money due to you being cheap.

In the future, please tip your driver and know that our drivers are independent contractors that have the right to refuse a ride when a passenger is trying to fit a complete family plus suitcases into a UberX vehicle.

Thank you for your understanding and hopefully you learned a lesson.

Yours truly,

Customer Service


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber doesn't care. You get what you pay for. The rates are dirt cheap. If you don't like it, call a cab.


----------



## ManeshPatel (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for response and credit. Driver said trunk filled. I saw rubbish inside car. I am easy able to fit family and luggage in yellow taxi.
Please give Pankaj rating of 1 and appropriate discipline. He is scoundrel to charge me Rs 60 for no ride


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Where else would you like him to store the bodies of complaining customers??


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Or maybe a camel with a sidecar for your luggage


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ManeshPatel said:


> Thank you for response and credit. Driver said trunk filled. I saw rubbish inside car. I am easy able to fit family and luggage in yellow taxi.
> Please give Pankaj rating of 1 and appropriate discipline. He is scoundrel to charge me Rs 60 for no ride


Yes, yellow taxis are, of course, larger.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Sorry for your inconvenience. We have credited your Fuber account with 25 free Fuber rides because you are a valued Fuber customer.

Fuber Support Team


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Dear Manesh,
> 
> Thank you for providing us with this feedback. It is of great concern that our drivers are most courteous and hospitable. You account will be credited for the charge and an additional 200 will be credited for you inconvenience. If you could also let us know:
> Was the driver appropriately dressed?
> ...


This is RightTurnClyde with advanced support stepping in for NachonCheeze.

Your patience and understanding on this is so greatly appreciated. We value you as a rider and will continue to do everything we can to support you over this driver. I see where you've been credited 200 rupees and also credited with 25 fUber rides. We hope this helps. We here at Uber have also decided to deactivate our partnership with this driver. When drivers assert the right to control what happens in their own personal vehicle and what trips they accept over customer demands, we find that both Uber and passengers needlessly suffer undue hardship. This is unacceptable and won't be tolerated. Please don't let this experience deter you from using uber again and remember that support is just an email away if needed.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> You account will be credited for the charge and an additional 200 will be credited for you inconvenience.


Please cancel the 200 credit, we gave the valued customer 25 free rides instead.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The fee should not be refunded. The driver drove 20 minutes and you were the one with too much luggage. You needed to order SUV which is available in India.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Is Uber service available at The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel? Making my plans now for my next stay there. I want to be sure I get the finest service from my personal driver with tip included, of course.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Dear ManeshPatel,
Your issue has been escalated to my desk for review. Due to your recent contact with our driver, Pankaj, I have authorized a free case of bottled water for you and your family on your next ride with our compliments. Pankaj has been sentenced to manual extraction of oil.


----------



## ManeshPatel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello I have not received credit or free rides. This is serious complaint I miss train because of the useless rascal. I want to get response from Uber manager today. I do not appreciate the mockery of the situation.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Too bad customer support is outsourced to India.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello I have not received credit or free rides. This is serious complaint I miss train because of the useless rascal. I want to get response from Uber manager today. I do not appreciate the mockery of the situation.


This is *RightTurnClyde* again with "advanced manager support" stepping in for the others here at uber who you felt gave you poor customer support.

Again, your patience and understanding on this is so greatly appreciated. We value you as a rider and will continue to do everything we can to support you over this driver. I can certainly understand how missing a train because of this rascal would cause you undue problems. I have escalated this situation within our team and you should be hearing from us shortly. I see where you've been credited 200 rupees and also credited with 25 fUber rides. Please allow some time for your account to be updated. Please don't let this experience deter you from using uber again and remember that support is just an email away if needed.

Customer input: Was this email helpful?


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Dear Sir,
I take personal offense at your calling this gentleman a rascal. As a lifetime member of the he man women haters club I must protest your associating me with any and all scoundrels.










Thank you 
Spanky


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear ManeshPatel ,
This is the Grand Pubah of Uber, Gandalf White.
This situation was escalated to me.
It is of the utmost importance with which we will treat this situation.

In the meantime, your account is suspended and any funds in it will be placed in escrow.
If you have any further questions, please contact strider or bilbo at 011-63-345-6789.
Thank you for your continued patronage,
Gandalf White.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello manesh, 

I will take the situation from here. I am a top level manager with uber customer service. 
I have researched the situation and decided to reverse the credit, the free rides and the bottled water. 

Your uber account has been canceled and we recomend that in the future you pay for that over priced cab you mentioned earlier.

In fact we have decided to charge your credit card a one time inconvenience fee of 500 euros. You obviously don't appreciate our company and drivers. 
To avoid further charges you may want to cancel your credit card.

Thank you for your understanding.

Sincerely,
Adbam Mashnell
Uber service manager


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nomad said:


> This is a message board that is unrelated to Uber management, so the mockery seems appropriate.
> 
> Sounds like you should have requested UberXL.


Spoiler Alert!!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Dear ManeshPatel

Due to the seriousness of this complaint, Uber has recently held an emergency board meeting to address your issue. Because the actions of this driver have brought dishonor and shame to our company, we have resolved to do the following.

1. Driver Pankaj will be immediately extradited and sentenced to our secure facility in Guantanamo Bay.
2. All Uber executives, staff, call centers, and other support infrastructure will be shut down and recalled to the United States.
3. All Uber service, including Uber Rickshaw, to the country of India will be suspended indefinitely and all driver partner contracts terminated.

Thank you for your patronage. We apologize that Uber is unworthy to operate in your fine nation.

Sincerely Yours,

Uber Management


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello Manesh,

Please disregard all of the other comments besides mine as I've been promoted above all these other rascals. Brief history lesson: the "other" customer service representatives that have replied have all been outsourced to India and are not used to giving the level of support that is required to keep drivers and passengers happy, I've been trained in US. Rest assured we are looking into this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear Manesh,
I assure you i am King of Uber.
Ever since i defeated Sauron, the only nemesis greater calls himself TK.
Together, we will bring down TK and restore order to Middle Earth.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello I have not received credit or free rides. This is serious complaint I miss train because of the useless rascal. I want to get response from Uber manager today. I do not appreciate the mockery of the situation.


You have to contact them through the Uber app. This is a forum for drivers. Pankaj is a very popular poster here, and he will see your post.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Hello Manesh,
> 
> Please disregard all of the other comments besides mine as I've been promoted above all these other rascals. Brief history lesson: the "other" customer service representatives that have replied have all been outsourced to India and are not used to giving the level of support that is required to keep drivers and passengers happy, I've been trained in US. Rest assured we are looking into this.


RTC,
*FOR YOUR EYES ONLY. SECURE MESSAGE. DESTROY AFTER READING.*
Sorry, I changed my mind about your recent promotion. Report immediately to Security to be escorted to your new assignment in Janitorial.
Best regards,
Uber On,
TK


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Uber doesn't care. You get what you pay for. The rates are dirt cheap. If you don't like it, call a cab.


 Very well put. It seems that these "bargain basement" rates seem to attract the "blackfriday" like crowds. I've even heard of paxs that complain that Detroits rates are too high.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Dear Manesh,

After careful consideration I have decided to reverse my reversal.

Please provide us with your credit card number, full name listed on card and the security code listed on the back. This will allow us to process the refund faster.

Please note that any amazon purchases on said card will only be test purchases in order to ensure that your refund is processed as fast as possible.

Thanks again
Adbam


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> RTC,
> *FOR YOUR EYES ONLY. SECURE MESSAGE. DESTROY AFTER READING.*
> Sorry, I changed my mind about your recent promotion. Report immediately to Security to be escorted to your new assignment in Janitorial.
> Best regards,
> ...


What!!!! You have to be kidding me!!!!!!! Listen you; I've deactivated more drivers, reversed more cancellation charges to poor pax, and Travis and I came up with Pool together. I've done everything you've asked!!!! You can't do this. Just wait till I take this up with support.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Does Cldye still do 10-200's in squad cars?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> What!!!! You have to be kidding me!!!!!!! Listen you; I've deactivated more drivers, reversed more cancellation charges to poor pax, and Travis and I came up with Pool together. I've done everything you've asked!!!! You can't do this. Just wait till I take this up with support.


Yeah, you do that! Take it up with the Athletic Supporter Team. I'll have you right where I want you!
Cheers,
Uber On,
TK


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


You need to contact Uber support through your app. Get your cancellation charge refunded due to the driver having too much "junk in his trunk". Which is not only unprofessional and stupid considering he is out there for hire, (I've seen many Uber drivers doing the same... SMH...) but it also gives the comics on this thread a whole new topic to have fun with.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Seems we have a managerial war now in Uber Upper Management.
Myself, ChortlingCrison, and Doc Holiday will be at the OK Corral tomorrow at noon.
Manesh, bring firepower.
Remmingtons, colts, and Colt 45 Malt Liquor.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Seems we have a managerial war now in Uber Upper Management.
> Myself, ChortlingCrison, and Doc Holiday will be at the OK Corral tomorrow at noon.
> Manesh, bring firepower.
> Remmingtons, colts, and Colt 45 Malt Liquor.


Not to mention Glamdring and Sting


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello I have not received credit or free rides. This is serious complaint I miss train because of the useless rascal. I want to get response from Uber manager today. I do not appreciate the mockery of the situation.


Oh no, this is certainly not the experience we want for you , (paste customer name here). (Your name here), your issue has been escalated to me and I want you to know we definitely take your issue seriously, (paste customer name here). Every single customer should feel special and you have my undivided attention until this issue is resolved, (paste name here).

If you could please give us your credit card information number, exp date and security code on the back we will happily refund your cancel fee.

We would also like to credit you with free rides, we just need the email address you signed up with and your password.

I am personally sitting here waiting for reply, (paste name here). Let's get you riding and receiving 5star service as soon as possible.

Thank you and apologies for this inconvenience,
(Your name here)


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Seems we have a managerial war now in Uber Upper Management.
> Myself, ChortlingCrison, and Doc Holiday will be at the OK Corral tomorrow at noon.
> Manesh, bring firepower.
> Remmingtons, colts, and Colt 45 Malt Liquor.


Funny I didn't see ANY of you all at the Uber Vegas party


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Seems we have a managerial war now in Uber Upper Management.
> Myself, ChortlingCrison, and Doc Holiday will be at the OK Corral tomorrow at noon.
> Manesh, bring firepower.
> Remmingtons, colts, and Colt 45 Malt Liquor.


I've been waiting for this opportunity for soooo long. Finally, I can take care of you rascals once and for all!
Cheers,
Uber On,
T "Scattergun" K


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Funny I didn't see ANY of you all at the Uber Vegas party


We were in the Champagne Room.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Funny I didn't see ANY of you all at the Uber Vegas party


RTC,
I hope you have fond memories of the Vegas party, because you'll be at the office cleaning my bathroom next time we go.
All the best,
Uber On,
TK


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Driver often live in their cars, you should always phone your driver to make sure he doesn't own too much stuff. We're sorry our drivers belongings took up so much room in the trunk of his house, we really try to limit the pay causing driver to sell off their belongings. Well cut his pay futher, thanks for making us aware


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We were in the Champagne Room.


Champagne Ballroom, that is... A one, an' a two!*

*Lawrence Welk, for you youngsters.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> RTC,
> I hope you have fond memories of the Vegas party, because you'll be at the office cleaning my bathroom next time we go.
> All the best,
> Uber On,
> TK


Fine by me TK, I know for a fact that you only take a dump on drivers. Should be easy money...


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

He actually put his account information! Everyone order rides for yourselves on his account.
Kinda feel sorry for him now. He probably barely speaks English and thinks this is Uber support


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Fine by me TK, I know for a fact that you only take a dump on drivers. Should be easy money...


RTC,
Memo: the Board of Dictators has met regarding pay for janitors and decided that YOU should pay ME for the priveledge of cleaning my office and private bathroom. You will still be allowed to feed yourself on the leftovers from our luncheons, for the moment. We are taking bids from other janitorial contractors for that priveledge.
Most Sincerely Yours,
Uber On,
TK


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> He actually put his account information! Everyone order rides for yourselves on his account.
> Kinda feel sorry for him now. He probably barely speaks English and thinks this is Uber support


I'm starting to wonder... could Optimus Uber be putting us all on?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> He actually put his account information! Everyone order rides for yourselves on his account.
> Kinda feel sorry for him now. He probably barely speaks English and thinks this is Uber support


Makes me wish that all CSR support was sent to a forum


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Makes me wish that all CSR support was sent to a forum


RTC,
Capital idea! We can cancel our cheap offshore CSR contract and just refer all driver questions to this forum! Too bad you didn't come up with great ideas like this when you held your highly paid position. Tsk, tsk!
I need fresh towels, please.
Best,
Uber On,
TK


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Makes me wish that all CSR support was sent to a forum


"Our work is like play!"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Were like the Duck Soup of customer service.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

sporadic said:


> Is it me or has there been quite a few Indian people posting complaints about Uber India drivers on this forum board lately, thinking that this board is even remotely connected to Uber management?


Google "uber driver complaints". First selection is here.


----------



## ManeshPatel (Mar 31, 2016)

I demand phone no. to speak to Uber. You rotten scoundrels are no help. It's not the Rs. 60 amount it's the principal Pankaj stealed my money for no ride. I still not see promised refund and free ride. I care not about water case. You all people are disgrace


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

How do you people come up with this stuff??!! The "humor" here is our only chance of survival in this big bad evil world of Big Foober!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> I demand phone no. to speak to Uber. You rotten scoundrels are no help. It's not the Rs. 60 amount it's the principal Pankaj stealed my money for no ride. I still not see promised refund and free ride. I care not about water case. You all people are disgrace


Oh no, we'd like to look into this for you, this is the best way to contact us, no phone numbers. Also no need for name calling we are here for you.

Could you give us a little more info on the issue you're having

Imash, Uber support


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Is that what we refer to as the old Big Foober run-around, wk1102?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lmmfao!! I just spit out my drink reading this thread. This has to be the best on UP I've read in a long time.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello I have not received credit or free rides. This is serious complaint I miss train because of the useless rascal. I want to get response from Uber manager today. I do not appreciate the mockery of the situation.


LOL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Is that what we refer to as the old Big Foober run-around, wk1102?


Hi, Achmed stepping in for Imash. So sorry about the confusion, abc123def. Ratings are are average of your last 500 trips. Some riders will rate you low but overall one or even a weeks worth of bad ratings will not affect you that much.

We appreciate your hard hard and you are doing a great job. Keep it up.

I'm glad we could help you out with this, if you have any other concerns please feel free to email us.

[email protected]


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

Am I the ONLY one laughing my ass off at this thread?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> *there will be a slight shipping and handling fee for elephant (3874592347345 rupees).
> *elephant needs 5 hectares of land
> *elephant killed 3 workers in Barnum and Bailey circus. Use caution.
> *elephant likes to hump things, specifically a 1969 VW bug named Priya.


Elephant requires large shovel for waste removal from land?


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dear Manesh,
> I assure you i am King of Uber.
> Ever since i defeated Sauron, the only nemesis greater calls himself TK.
> Together, we will bring down TK and restore order to Middle Earth.


Omg.. TwoFiddyMile that's the funniest thing I've ever read. Lmfao.. Five Stars for you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Omg.. TwoFiddyMile that's the funniest thing I've ever read. Lmfao.. Five Stars for you.


I missed my calling in life, should have auditioned for SNL staff writer.
Too shy for standup.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> What is a bad tameez?


"Tameez" means "manners" in Hindi.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Thank you. Come again.


----------



## Brian St. Remy (Jan 17, 2016)

NOTICE TO ALL UBER CUSTOMER SUPPORT REPRESENTATIVES:
Please see "Uber support Terrible Badtameez Liars" in the Complaints section for continued support of our esteemed customer Manesh Patel, you lousy rascals. 

Brian St. Remy
Uber Support Grand Director of Support and Such


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Manesh,
Hereto forward Uber will adress you as Bruce, please refer to yourself as such.

Also, its hot enough to boil a monkeys bum.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Dear Sir,
> I take personal offense at your calling this gentleman a rascal. As a lifetime member of the he man women haters club I must protest your associating me with any and all scoundrels.
> 
> View attachment 34125
> ...


POST # 20/Baron VonStudley : Praise the
Lord, You
have Returned ! Very nice w/"Spanky".

Mentoring Bison: "L'il Rascals" !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Update: Manesh Patel has tired of the lack of action on the part of Uber Support, and has now posted in Dang's thread in Complaints entitled, "can I report my pax and get paid for damage interior."


POST # 91/Older Chauffeur: Thanks for
keeping "The Gang
of Scoundrel Enablers" in stiches.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Manesh, this is Manny from the Uber critical support team. Thanks for reaching out. We take great pride in our mission of providing safe, reliable and affordable transportation to the entire Indian continent. We have carefully evaluated your needs and concerns and are confident that we can deliver to you our promise of 5 star service. We feel that the elephant we promised you is the best way to compensate you for your troubles.
> 
> Kindly let us know when you have taken delivery of your elephant. That should take care of most of your transportation needs. It could also double as your (emotional support) service animal considering all the trauma you have recently endured due to your unfortunate encounter with our unprofessional driver.
> 
> ...


POST # 94/hanging in there: 5 ☆ for
your Ersatz Customer
Service Hilarity with the Zaniest of Twists.
Bison Admires. Bison Inspires !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Manesh,
> Hereto forward Uber will adress you as Bruce, please refer to yourself as such.
> 
> Also, its hot enough to boil a monkeys bum.


POST # 108/TwoFiddyMile : Kudos for
bringing an
Unseen-by-Bison Monty Python YouTUBE
to this "Festival of Manesh's Misfortune"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brian St. Remy said:


> NOTICE TO ALL UBER CUSTOMER SUPPORT REPRESENTATIVES:
> Please see "Uber support Terrible Badtameez Liars" in the Complaints section for continued support of our esteemed customer Manesh Patel, you lousy rascals.
> 
> Brian St. Remy
> Uber Support Grand Director of Support and Such


Thanks for helping us to track the multiple complaints devoted to this one incident. Unfortunately for Manesh, he won't attain Featured Thread Status if he continues to jump around the forum like a monkey in a banana grove.
One can certainly understand hid frustration with that badtameez rascally scoundrel Pankaj, tag MH613919.
It is hoped by all of us here in *I*ncident *D*esignated *I*mpossible *O*r *T*errifying can put our collective heads together and resolve this issue for Manesh before he ventures too far off the reservation.
Cheers,
Uber On,
Travis Something
PS
Brian, I've got my eye on you, and you are destined for great things!
TK


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Just remember Manesh when you receive my photo ...enlarge it and praise me everyday cuz I am the supreme commander of all that is Uber and please be looking for the elephant he will bellow when he arrives at your residence again thank you considering Uber or even Uber/elephant for you future needs. Jerome Muhatma Bangadesh. Supreme commander of all that is uber


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> Dear Manesh,
> 
> Thank you for providing us with this feedback. It is of great concern that our drivers are most courteous and hospitable. You account will be credited for the charge and an additional 200 will be credited for you inconvenience. If you could also let us know:
> Was the driver appropriately dressed?
> ...


.......LMFAO


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ManeshPatel said:


> I demand phone no. to speak to Uber. You rotten scoundrels are no help. It's not the Rs. 60 amount it's the principal Pankaj stealed my money for no ride. I still not see promised refund and free ride. I care not about water case. You all people are disgrace


We're happy to help, but it looks like you've responded to a request that has been resolved. This request has not been received.

Please submit your request by tapping "Help" in the Fuber app or visit help.fuber.com from a Web browser. There you'll find answers to frequently asked questions and the option to submit a request.

--Uber support

Visit http://t.fuber.com/contact-form if you're unable to log into your account.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

*CONGRATULATIONS, Manesh Patel!*
You have attained Most Replied status for this thread, with 115 replies to date. We here at UPIN eagerly await updates from you on your yeoman's efforts to gain a refund of your Rs 60 and further compensatory damages for loss of your holiday.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can we get 60 people to donate 100 rupees to make him go away

Someone start a Go fund me


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Can we get 60 people to donate 100 rupees to make him go away
> 
> Someone start a Go fund me





nickd8775 said:


> Can we get 60 people to donate 100 rupees to make him go away
> 
> Someone start a Go fund me


Maybe he has a PayPal account?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bruce should not go away.
This issue has reached the Deep Tissue Review board.
It will then be tabled several months after which to be brought before the untabling committee regarding South Asia Et Al Etc And So On And So Forth.
Which may get it re-tabled, or could set it into further review by the maderchod committee in charge of lund.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Thank you. Come again.


You have forgotten something here.

Let me fix it for you. 
BING BONG. . . . . . 
Welcome to 7-11. 
Can i sell you some incense that smell like shit and make your eyes bleed?
Thank you, come again. . . . 
Bing Bong


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Let the sage continue: https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-deactivated-for-canceling-on-a-passenger.70376/

ManeshPatel (pax) and Pankaj 11 (driver) face off. Tell us what really happened.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Too bad customer support is outsourced to India.


 They are probably across the street. Go talk to them in person


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Ya'll Play to much


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

How did this whole thing not go smoother than this when the first person the OP talked to was NachonCheeze


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

hmmmm


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This Customer Support Inquiry is now Resolved & Officially Closed.

_Thank you, Come again!_


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Kevin Melendez said:


> Y'all Play too much


Fixed


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't play.
Unless you want to pay me union scale to play bass.
Wait til you hear my envelope filter!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Maneshpatel we are unfortunately going to have to deactivate your account for being a complete idiot don't take offense to this it's for your own good and please best wishes for you and your family in the future


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

ManeshPatel said:


> I demand phone no. to speak to Uber. You rotten scoundrels are no help. It's not the Rs. 60 amount it's the principal Pankaj stealed my money for no ride. I still not see promised refund and free ride. I care not about water case. You all people are disgrace


Dude go to uber.com/help. Serriously. This has to be a joke. Lol rotten scoundrels which movies you been watching lately? Love all the responses though. Perfect. Hahaha junk in the trunk!!! Maybe should have put the wife and kid in there too. They dont care they are used to it. Jk. 


bard1290 said:


> Yes yes yes demand he number. Let us know how well this works out


Lol we are such a disgrace all of us!! A bunch of Uber scoundrels just hanging out and and filling junk in our trunks and robbing people of rides on every street corner!!!


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Seems we have a managerial war now in Uber Upper Management.
> Myself, ChortlingCrison, and Doc Holiday will be at the OK Corral tomorrow at noon.
> Manesh, bring firepower.
> Remmingtons, colts, and Colt 45 Malt Liquor.


I seriously can't stop laughing



JMW said:


> Am I the ONLY one laughing my ass off at this thread?


No I can't stop laughing. This is awesome!


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Dear Manesh,
We here at Uber take these matters very seriously and are sorry to hear of your recent negative experience with one of our partners. We do, however, feel that you should shoulder some of the blame as well.
Had you taken the time on your wedding night to scratch the red dot off of your lovely bride's forehead, you may have discovered that you were the lucky winner of a gas station or motel here in America and would not have been in the position you found you self to be regarding your recent trip.

Best Wishes,
Tk


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaxUberDude said:


> Dear Manesh,
> We here at Uber take these matters very seriously and are sorry to hear of your recent negative experience with one of our partners. We do,however, feel that you should shoulder some of the blame as well.
> Had you taken the time on your wedding night to scratch the red dot off of your lovely bride's forehead, you may have discovered that you were the lucky winner of a gas station or motel here in America and would not have been in the position you found you self to be regarding your recent trip.
> 
> ...


Um...TK...
The red Vermillion is a sign of commitment and or marriage so he'd need a red SHARPIE to mark his territory (I think I got that right. Mannesh????)


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Wrong...It has nothing to do with marital status.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaxUberDude said:


> Wrong...It has nothing to do with marital status.


So my Indian pax fibbed?


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

If you snopes.com "Bindi", you'll find that your fictional pax did indeed lie to you.... or, he wasn't fictional and told you what you wanted to hear.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

LMAO, you guys... Are amazing. But seriously. Who tries to put enough luggage for a small squad into an UberX anyway. Like the little chickie says "cheap, cheap, cheap"!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaxUberDude said:


> If you snopes.com "Bindi", you'll find that your fictional pax did indeed lie to you.... or, he wasn't fictional and told you what you wanted to hear.


Fictional pax = fictional money.
I ain't got TIME fo that.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

You complain about an Uber driver, and you get letters from Customer Service, a coupon good for free rides on Uber, a case of bottled water, and... free English grammar lessons as well!
*
"A" *driver. I have problems with *a *driver.

In English, an _article _is used in a noun phrase to help clarify what it is the person is speaking (or writing) of. There are two types of articles - definite and indefinite.

We won't discuss definite articles here - other than to say that the only definite article is the word "the" - because it isn't relevant to this discussion.

Indefinite articles are broken down into two types - singular and plural. The only plural indefinite article is the word "some", which is used to specify an indefinite amount of something in a sentence - ex: "I went to get Slurpees for some friends." Not all of your friends, just "some" - hence the use of that word to specify an indefinite amount of friends that you procured Slurpees for.

The only singular indefinite articles are the words "a" and "an" - "a" is used when the following noun starts with a consonant (ex: a Slurpee, a lottery ticket, a soda), "an" is used when the following noun starts with a vowel (ex: an apple, an elephant, an Indian). You wouldn't say "I sold a Slurpee to a Uber driver.", because the word "Uber" starts with a vowel - hence the correct use of the singular indefinite article "an", as in "I sold a Slurpee to an Uber driver." But, since the word "Lyft" starts with a consonant, the singular indefinite article "a" is used, as in "I sold a Slurpee to a Lyft driver." The same rule applies to the word "Slurpee" - starts with a consonant, so use the singular indefinite article "a".

To review --
Two types of articles - definite and indefinite.
Definite article - "the" -- "I sold a Slurpee to the Uber driver."

Two types of indefinite articles - singular and plural
Singular indefinite article - "a" or "an" depending on if the following noun starts with a consonant or a vowel -- "I sold a Slurpee to an Uber driver." or "I sold a Slurpee to a Lyft driver."
Plural indefinite article - "some" -- I sold some Slurpees to a Lyft driver."

Next week we will work on participles - what they are, why dangling participles are bad, and what happens to you if you let your participles dangle in public.


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

I think everybody stopped reading after the first paragraph, I know I did.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, you guys... Are amazing. But seriously. Who tries to put enough luggage for a small squad into an UberX anyway. Like the little chickie says "cheap, cheap, cheap"!


Cheap people in India? ~NOT possible


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

ManeshPatel said:


> "I want to get response from Uber manager today."


What's the "Uber manager's" name - Artificial Intelligence?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

60 rupees is not even a dollar. haha isnt this the same indian guy that lost his phone in an uber?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Please provide a trip id..i am unable to help you without it and we specifically designed the app so you will never find it. if you do stumble upon it we made sure the copy feature is disabled so you will have to remember the 400 characters and retype it manually.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Oh man, these posts are comedic GOLD !


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Dear Manesh,
> 
> Stepping in for Travis Something. A couple of additional questions so I can help you with your request. Did you actually think you could fit you, your wife, plus a couple of rug rats along with 3 suite cases in a Uber X class. Unfortunately, Uber X has such low rates, our drivers are forced to purchase small cheap vehicles and at times have to live out of there cars. Did you actually think a cheaper option is the best option.
> 
> ...


Damn(lmao)before finishing the first sentence.

Damn this stuff is Hilarious


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

Surprised to hear an east Indian complain about a service.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Enjoy...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Enjoy...


Where is Shifty Drake ?
Missing in Action since April ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Where is Shifty Drake ?
> Missing in Action since April ?


I hear he's deep undercover, sugar cubing Nissan Altima gas tanks at the airport.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

ManeshPatel said:


> Hello Uber I have problems with your hire driver Pankaj tag no. MH613919
> I hired Uber X class service to my flat at location 86 Road No 11 Chembur going to Chembur Railway Station
> Pankaj took 20 minutes to come to road 11 when app said 7 minutes. Pankaj was most unprofessional with filled trunk. No space for 3 suitcase and my wife and 2 children.
> I cannot hire another Uber car for extra space. He refuse to take me and my children I got charge Rs. 60 for no ride. Please refuse this bill to the account and take action on driver Pankaj
> ...


Hello Mr. Patel. (This post is serious and not a joke) It appears you have a long history of posting complaints against drivers and Uber. I am personally sorry things have gone wrong so often. I drive for UBER and I know that drivers can make mistakes. So can riders. I am positive that the vast majority of drivers are good and many are great. They make every effort to please the riders. Mutual respect is a two way street. If both the rider and driver work together ...most problems can be resolved quickly and without anger. I hope your next Uber ride is a great one! 
Safe Travels. 
A Colorado Uber Driver


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Hello Mr. Patel. (This post is serious and not a joke) It appears you have a long history of posting complaints against drivers and Uber. I am personally sorry things have gone wrong so often. I drive for UBER and I know that drivers can make mistakes. So can riders. I am positive that the vast majority of drivers are good and many are great. They make every effort to please the riders. Mutual respect is a two way street. If both the rider and driver work together ...most problems can be resolved quickly and without anger. I hope your next Uber ride is a great one!
> Safe Travels.
> A Colorado Uber Driver


Manesh Patel is no longer listed as a member, so it is unlikely he will see your post on this old thread.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

ManeshPatel said:


> Thank you for response and credit. Driver said trunk filled. I saw rubbish inside car. I am easy able to fit family and luggage in yellow taxi.
> Please give Pankaj rating of 1 and appropriate discipline. He is scoundrel to charge me Rs 60 for no ride


With you one sided comments, i would not expect a reputable driver to pick you up. You can rely on the yellow cab you wrote about.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This is an awesome thread...

Not sure how I missed it...

Prolly when I was workin too hard...

The part about the Uber elephant is priceless...

Seems like some of the drivers...

Missed their original calling...

Uber Funnies...8)

Great read for a midsummers night read...

Rakos


----------

